# how long should bunks be?



## lovedr79 (Aug 17, 2012)

How long should my bunks be? I have a 14' mod v. They are currently 7.5' a little long I think as the front bracket sits about three and a half foot back from the tip of the bunks. I keep snapping bunks if the trailer isn't just right in the water. I will be doubling up 2x4s this weekend. For my new ones.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 17, 2012)

That sounds odd? My bunks are only about 5.5 to 6' long at best and I have never snapped a bunk, and my boat is very heavy for a 14' tin considering all the mods and equipment I have in it. Maybe you don't have the braces that hold the bunks in the proper position? Just make sure the bunks go all the way to the end of your transom when the boat is on the trailer, otherwise you can end up with a dent or bend before your transom underneath.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 17, 2012)

Boat is a 1448 and trailer has 5' bunks. There is a small cross support bar towards the front though.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine is heavy aswell. The ramp I use is steep. My buddy put trailer in too deep so the boat got a little cock eyed and walked from the back to hook the hook. The back of the boat floated up all weight on one bunk, snap. Trailer has poor design. Front mount isn't able to be mounted farther forward. I thin I am going to go shorter when I build my hopefully in breakable bunks.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Could you have another support bar welded (or bolted) in place so you could move your bunk support forward?

You're breaking them off the front right?


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup. If I put the trailer in no problem. But my one buddy "has" to help if u know what I mean. No levers else to put one without getting elaborate in the redesign of the trailer. I am going to make them shorter and beefier this time


----------

